# Any great music school in U.S?



## ASHLEY (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,I am Ashley from Hong kong. I'm 15.

I have played cello for 3 years and piano for 5 years. And also started to learn classical singing. I really love classical music, especially interested in opera. So I hope to be a opera singer. But I am studying in a Hk local school which doesn't have enough musical education for me.There is just 1 music lesson a week!And what the teacher talk about aren't classical music. I know i need to learn more about musical theory,musical History, foreign languages, and lots of things if I want to be a opera singer. Although I have a professional vocal teacher(which is a opera singer), that's still not enough.

So I am wondering if there is any great music school in U.S. I really want to study aboard that I can have better musical education. Any music school is good for me?A HK student? this is the 1st question. I also want to ask will my apply accepted if I apply for the voice class? Because I am just a classical singing beginer...Please give me some opinion!

Thanks


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Places I know: Curtis, Eastman, Julliard, Carnegie Mellon, Peabody, Oberlin. Curtis is the highest level of musical education in the U.S., probably.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well, there's the air*



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Places I know: Curtis, Eastman, Julliard, Carnegie Mellon, Peabody, Oberlin. Curtis is the highest level of musical education in the U.S., probably.


Also New England and Cleveland State. Of all of those, Oberlin may have the most restful extracurricular environment, though the country air could be a challenge for a Hong Kong citizen.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you're talking about high schools, not colleges, as a sort of exchange program right? If you want good musical prep for college Interlochen Arts Academy is the way to go, though it's expensive.


----------



## ASHLEY (Aug 22, 2010)

Nix said:


> I think you're talking about high schools, not colleges, as a sort of exchange program right? If you want good musical prep for college Interlochen Arts Academy is the way to go, though it's expensive.


Yes, you're right. I am talking about high school. I know this school before, a really good place for studying music. but will the school accept my apply?That I'm just a vocal beginer.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, you're only 15 and it's easier to get in when your younger. Also, I hear they're taking more students since the economy went bad- it doesn't hurt to audition.


----------



## Eroica (Aug 29, 2010)

At 15 youre a super baby! Very very young, Im sure a school wont be looking for a beautifully trained coloratura, but moreso on the base. Even when you audition for a college, they mainly look to see if there is something there to teach. If you have a good starting point, its the goal of the teachers to train and mold you. If you have good raw talent, with a musical understanding, Id say your good to go.

Juilliard is one of the most reputable and distinguished Schools for Performing Arts, in my opinon. It has classes for all ages I am quite sure. Im not 100% though. Check it out online @ www.juilliard.edu


----------

